# Protecting leather seats



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

I have black leather seats and as you can imagine that color scuffs pretty badly. I'm still fairly new to Uber and am already seeing scuffs on the back of the front seats left by passengers scuttling in and out and their shoes scraping across the seats. What's a good way to protect your leather seats from getting scuffed up?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I use this on my black leather seats and all the plastic trim including the dash
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...google&utm_campaign=gpla&utm_content=10139935

But a straight leather conditioner might work better on hiding deeper scuff marks.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

The back of your front seats isn't leather.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Meguiar's has this cleaner/conditioner in a gel that I apply once a month. Ater a year and a half the leather has held up really well in my Chrysler 300


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't know what your technical proficiency level is but.....

You might try making carbon covers for the back of your seats.


----------



## sarah ava (Nov 18, 2015)

Leather Cleaner is formulated specifically for resistant leather car seats. It effectively removes day to day soil from leather upholstery. Leather Cleaner will not dry out leather or change its properties. It is solvent-free.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

If you are uberxing then I recommend getting a seat cover for your back seat. After 15k miles of ubering, the right rear on my Honda accord looks ready to start tearing. Granted, the leatherette on the accord is prone to wearing easily.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Want tough leather? Rip out what's there and go with kangaroo hide.


----------

